# Somehow I won VIP tickets..



## MirandaLeigh (Sep 7, 2015)

So last Saturday I went to a reggae/hip hop night at a local bar..and somehow won the door prize of VIP tickets to meet AKON before the show tomorrow. Now the problem here is...I didn't know who he was and when I looked him up...I don't like his music. 
I can't give the tickets away SO I thought I'd have some fun. 
I'm gunna walk in there in my whitest girl outfit I have and tell him I have no clue who he is. I think he will get a kick out of it and if not... I will.

So! Any suggestions of what to say to Akon, I want ideas!


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Sep 7, 2015)

I can't stand Akon. My cousins used used to force me to listen to one of his horrible songs (don't remember which) back in '08 or '09. I don't know what to tell you to say to him that won't get you kicked out of the club so I won't bother.

But I am wondering why you can't give the tickets away. Did they make you sign something? That kind of thing always bothered me, I mean why make someone use something they don't care about when someone else could get enjoyment out of it? Anyway Have fun talking to Akon. I'm sure it has potential to be funny.


----------



## CT I (Sep 7, 2015)

Tell him he's a fucking dork.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Sep 7, 2015)

The only thing I know about him is that he played in one of Lonely Island's video


----------



## Dmac (Sep 7, 2015)

tell him the truth, you don't know who he is and are just there cuz of the free tickets.


----------



## Odin (Sep 7, 2015)

First thing you say to him is where is my strawberry cheesecake?

Then tell him you keep a collection of your toenail clippings and ask him to smell your finger.

(I've got cake and crepe's on my mind today... )


----------



## dannidirt (Sep 7, 2015)

just randomly sing one of his songs or make a spoof of it or ask him if hes heard from snoop dogg (they are enemies now)


----------



## landpirate (Sep 7, 2015)

I have no clue who he is, but you should go up to him and ask him when Akon is arriving.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 7, 2015)

make your opening statement to him be "I'm a poop eating mad-woman."


----------



## Mankini (Sep 7, 2015)

http://www.malleusmaleficarum.org/shop/the-malleus-maleficarum-in-latin-pdf/

Pick out an excerpt from the tome above and murmur it at him, gradually growing in volume and intensity.


----------



## milkhauler (Sep 7, 2015)

Free tickets?


----------



## Fungus (Sep 23, 2015)

his rendition of Bobby Vintons Mr. Lonely was bearable


----------

